

Show HN: Lucy, a smart robot that bends sunlight where you want it - giovapanasiti
http://www.preorderlucy.com

======
minimaxir
Did you actually get coverage on Wired, TechCrunch, etc.? I checked all 4
sources and there's no recent mention of a Lucy. (aside from the bad movie
last year).

That's very unethical.

~~~
thomson
Solenica (which makes Lucy) was covered in TechCrunch [1], Mashable [2], Wired
[3], and Forbes (as part of Qualcomm's accelerator) [4].

[1]
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/18/sunnybot/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/18/sunnybot/)
[2]
[http://mashable.com/videos/2543680924001/](http://mashable.com/videos/2543680924001/)
[3]
[http://www.wired.it/economia/business/2014/10/23/i-progetti-...](http://www.wired.it/economia/business/2014/10/23/i-progetti-
smart-in-mostra-bologna-per-sce2014/) [4]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jenniferhicks/2015/05/30/qualcom...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jenniferhicks/2015/05/30/qualcomm-
launches-robotics-accelerator/)

~~~
minimaxir
Ok, I take that back. Seems fair.

Although I _really_ think startups should reference the exact articles where
the press has covered them if they indeed have received coverage.

------
geo77
in a dark apartment in taiwan right now. love this idea. huge potential. you
guys have patents?

